

#startups - _startups
http://irc.lc/freenode/startups/

======
_startups
Everybody interested in startups should know this awesome irc channel.

If you are new to irc, here is how you join. First register a nickname by
typing

    
    
        /msg nickserv register <your_password> <your_email>
    

Open the email and activate you account. Then type:

    
    
        /msg nickserv identify <your_password>
    

Voila! Welcome to #startups!

